
Ask HN: Tips on how to get started with an open source project? - babuloseo
I am interested in launching my open source project.
======
johncoltrane
That's not really how this is supposed to work. No one "launches an open
source project" except clueless executives obsessed with OKRs and KPIs or
junior developers in desperate need of stuffing their GitHub profile.

People build things to solve problems and, when they figure out others might
benefit from their work, decide how to make it available. It's only then that
your "project" _may_ _also_ become "an open source project".

------
verdverm
Make a GitHub project and push code.

What do you want to create and share?

